# My ten quid bike



## User (10 Jan 2018)




----------



## winjim (10 Jan 2018)

It is silly. I like it.


----------



## Crackle (10 Jan 2018)

Have you bought a big red nose and some long shoes to wear when riding it?


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Jan 2018)

Dunno if l would ride it .....the standover looks a bit on the high side for me


----------



## Sharky (10 Jan 2018)

Think I bought a pair of those pedals for my wife's bike - they cost more than £10!

Good bargain


----------



## Leaway2 (10 Jan 2018)

Sharky said:


> Think I bought a pair of those pedals for my wife's bike - they cost more than £10!
> 
> Good bargain


Yes, but he has to factor in the shoes and nose. Which will be double cost more than the bike.

Good find though OP.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jan 2018)

very different


----------



## Crackle (10 Jan 2018)

User13710 said:


> No, they are just for other people when they have to ride it, in case they see anyone who knows them.


Rich has already got the wig


----------



## Crackle (10 Jan 2018)

User said:


> It was very restrained of you not to mention the other attributes.


Those of us who know him can paint the rest of the picture mentally, though we try not to.


----------



## booze and cake (10 Jan 2018)

I bet you never thought you'd have a bike with that much seat post showing . Looks fun.


----------



## 3narf (10 Jan 2018)

That is a good find! 

So your local 'recycling centre' (municipal dump) lets you buy scrap bikes? Ours did, but it's been stopped, 'ealth and safety, init


----------



## cyberknight (10 Jan 2018)

Our tip is run by a private company that does not let you take or buy anything and ebay is a joke, bso with starting price of£60


----------



## Shadow (10 Jan 2018)

Looks comfy TMN, but probably not coming to a FNR anytime soon?!


----------



## Shadow (10 Jan 2018)

User said:


> It has to, that's the law.


Really. Does Op know that?


----------



## AndyRM (11 Jan 2018)

The more I look at it, the more I want it!


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Jan 2018)

I'll give you ten quid if you do a 100 mile ride on it before the end of February. That looks like a cracking bike for a long ride.


----------



## 3narf (12 Jan 2018)

Was it made by the same company as my Maxxrack? The logo looks the same...


----------



## 3narf (12 Jan 2018)

User13710 said:


> Yours, for a mere £350.



Wait... did it just go up £100?!


----------

